# TV ads- chocolate milk??



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Since we're discussing TdF (and other) ads, what's up w/ the sudden onslaught of ads pimping chocolate milk as a _recovery drink_??
That sounds hideous.
Last thing I need is something thick and phlemmy!


----------



## GabooN85 (Mar 7, 2012)

Good ratio of protein and carbs. It is pretty well know/recommended as a recovery drink as far as I've seen on here.

Can be a bit phlegmy though!


----------



## KenP. (Jun 2, 2012)

Chocolate soy milk is pretty good, not so sweet, not so thick.

It was also advertised in MIB III.


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

I've been seeing fatfree chocolate milk promoted as a recovery drink.

I'm not a nutritionist, but it seems like way too many fat calories to drink regular chocolate milk. I think a product specially designed for recovery would be a better choice.....


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

jmitro said:


> I've been seeing fatfree chocolate milk promoted as a recovery drink.
> 
> I'm not a nutritionist, but it seems like way too many fat calories to drink regular chocolate milk. I think a product specially designed for recovery would be a better choice.....


Why? All you need is carbs and a little protein, so why not get them from a cheap, natural, and tasty source? Throw in a some glutamine if you like.

"Specially designed for recovery" sounds suspiciously like specially designed to scam your money.


----------



## wilki (Jun 9, 2004)

Do a PubMed search on chocolate milk as a recovery drink and you get a number of results which indicate that studies are showing it to be effective.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I did some research and the first data I saw was by the dairy counsel. A group that is in place for the soul purpose of selling dairy products. So I knew that something fishy was going on. It's like believing a study on beer by Budweiser.


----------



## cnskate (Nov 8, 2011)

I think it's supposed to be the perfect 4:1 carbs to protein, plus some chocolate antioxidants to boot. Does everything have to be a conspiracy?


----------



## GFish (Apr 4, 2011)

After a long hard and hot ride, chocolate milk taste soooo good....!! 

Do a search on this site, many people have already weighed in on the chocolate milk debate.


----------



## esldude (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah, for anyone who hasn't drunk some after a ride, you will be surprised how well it goes down. Now before doing it, I never would have guessed chocolate milk was the thing when you are really really hot. I would have thought the opposite. One day some years ago, came in hot and thirsty on a very hot day. Somehow they only thing I had in the fridge to drink was chocolate milk. As I had my fill of water already I poured up a glass. Wow, it was just the ticket. Needs to be pretty cold, but it is good.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

what about chocolate milk and some chocolate whey protein?


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

For recovery after shorter workouts < 2hrs it is probably OK. But I would think that the dairy component would be an issue after longer efforts when you need to replace a lot more calories.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I've been using it and yes, it is very tasty and goes down fine. My Saturday ride is typically 75 - 100mi and I have 2 16 oz glasses. Unless you have an intolerance to milk products, I dont see a problem. I use fat free Nesquik.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Huh. Well, mebbe I'll give it a try.
(Of course, that means I'll have to buy some for that specific purpose...)
I usually feel like chugging a beer though! :lol:

(I don't often have one- but that's what I want).


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

RRRoubaix said:


> Since we're discussing TdF (and other) ads, what's up w/ the sudden onslaught of ads pimping chocolate milk as a _recovery drink_??
> That sounds hideous.
> Last thing I need is something thick and phlemmy!


Heard the same thing. Seems some studies have demonstrated some truth in this. This is also just an attempt to shill this produce and get you to drink more of the stuff,(which I find tasty).


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Chocolate milk is the biz. Nesquik powder and low fat milk for me.

Recovery drinks are 99% marketing and 1% science IMO.


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

trailrunner68 said:


> Why? All you need is carbs and a little protein, so why not get them from a cheap, natural, and tasty source? Throw in a some glutamine if you like.
> 
> "Specially designed for recovery" sounds suspiciously like specially designed to scam your money.





qatarbhoy said:


> Recovery drinks are 99% marketing and 1% science IMO.


sure, I agree there is a marketing component to "recovery drinks," but then chocolate milk is being marketed just as well. My problem is all the added simple sugar in chocolate milk.

I personally use the "weight loss" shakes like you can buy in cases at WalMart. Heck, they are probably about the same as c.m, but at least they come in different flavors 

do you guys have links to the studies showing chocolate milk works? I'd have to see a comparison against placebo and even other recovery drinks to show it being helpful before I would consider it a valid study


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Well milk is good for you at any point, so why wouldn't you believe that adding a little chocolate for sugar and carbs (energy) would help? How about adding chocolate whey protein instead? 

I started drinking chocolate milk for recovery and love it. It tastes sooo good after coming in from a hot ride.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

What a coincidence to catch this thread-I just so happen to be sipping a post-ride chocolate milk.

I use the Carnation Instant Breakfast Essentials, made by Nestle. Found in the same aisle as the chocolate milk. Claims: 2x the protein of an egg; 2x the calcium of yogurt; antioxidants, and B vitamins. The milk supplies 64% of the protein per serving. It's certainly cheaper than health food store and cycling specific recovery drinks. With all the vitamins listed, it seems to be a breakfast replacement drink.

I think the craze all started with a report on high school swimmers who drank chocolate milk as a post training recover liquid, with positive results.


----------



## speedyg55 (Jun 11, 2009)

I love chocolate milk after a ride.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

Works for me!


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Recovery drinks might be a little more effective, but chocolate milk tastes great and costs a lot less.

Unless you're the next Lance Armstrong and looking for every 0.1% edge, chocolate milk is a clear winner.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

jmitro said:


> sure, I agree there is a marketing component to "recovery drinks," but then chocolate milk is being marketed just as well. My problem is all the added simple sugar in chocolate milk.


There were some great studies done on long distance runners in Kenya whose recovery drink of choice - almost immediately after their training run of the day - was sweet, milky tea. They put heaps of sugar in.

Their top secret nutrition: heaps of rice and beans. 

Cue: heaps of gold medals.


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

Here is my twist on the chocolate milk recovery drink. I brew some drip coffee the evening before the ride and chill it overnite then mix 50/50 with some low fat chocolate milk. Store it a glass vacuum thermos to keep it cold in the car while out riding. After a long hot ride I'm ready for some caffeine and cutting the chocolate milk in half with the cold coffee really make it go down well. Try it! Works for me.


----------



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

My favorite recovery drink for many years (long before it was the fashionable thing to do) has been an ice-cold glass of fat-free milk with a tablespoon of Hershey's liquid chocolate stirred in. I drink it and eat a small handful of almonds immediately upon returning from a ride. Especially good during the heat of the summer. Nothing, including that combination, works for everyone but for me I have not discovered anything eles that comes close. .


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

Peter P. said:


> I think the craze all started with a report on high school swimmers who drank chocolate milk as a post training recover liquid, with positive results.


I think it started when Endurox started shilling their "patented" 4 to 1 carb to protein ratio. People noticed that some chocolate milks had virtually the same ratio. The Dairy Council did not hop on the bandwagon until people were already using it as a replacement for overpriced, overhyped recovery drinks.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

You consider that coffee????


----------



## DHallerman (Mar 28, 2008)

In addition to working well as a recovery drink, chocolate milk is also very available in most convenience stores and delis.

And since I finish most of my longer rides on the road, away from home, that easy availability is also a good think.

Low-fat Nestle's Quik, nice and cold, like yesterday when we finished a ride in 95-degree heat.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*What's for dinne?*



locustfist said:


> For recovery after shorter workouts < 2hrs it is probably OK. But I would think that the dairy component would be an issue after longer efforts when you need to replace a lot more calories.


Replacing a lot more calories is what dinner is for. Taking food in immediately after exercise is not about replacing the deficit you created on the ride, it's about getting some calories into your system to aid recovery. And typically if you went longer than 2 hours you were (or should have been) taking in calories during the ride.


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

well heck, with all you guys giving it the thumbs up, I might just have to try some chocolate milk from now on!!


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I use this. It doesn't have high fructose corn syrup:


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

scottma said:


> I use this. It doesn't have high fructose corn syrup:


Because HFCS is way worse than sucrose.....


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I have always heard that sugar is better than HFCS?? Honestly never have done a ton of research on it. I suppose its one of "those" topics.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

Lick Skillet said:


> You consider that coffee????


I was thinking the same thing. Yuck!


But yeah, chocolate milk. Our team coach has always recommended for us to use it as a recovery drink for as long as I can remember.
I get mine at Costco (the case of hershey's low fat in the little 6 or 7 oz boxes).


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Why not just drink some water, eat some fruit and have some wild caught canned salmon. 

To me milk is disgusting. It's got more than 60 hormones in it, great for fast growing baby cows, but not so great for humans. Plus you got a tit that ain't too far from the *hitter and pee hole slogging around in the mud, fortified with extra mucous and pus. Ride by a dairy farm sometime, you'll have to hold your breath the smell is so bad.


----------



## ARE. (Jul 29, 2011)

heathb said:


> Why not just drink some water, eat some fruit and have some wild caught canned salmon.
> 
> To me milk is disgusting. It's got more than 60 hormones in it, great for fast growing baby cows, but not so great for humans. Plus you got a tit that ain't too far from the *hitter and pee hole slogging around in the mud, fortified with extra mucous and pus. Ride by a dairy farm sometime, you'll have to hold your breath the smell is so bad.


....and that fruit you ate was probably fertilized with cow manure.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

ARE. said:


> ....and that fruit you ate was probably fertilized with cow manure.


some cases human manure actually.......


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

Lick Skillet said:


> You consider that coffee????


Actually, no - the Folgers was on sale and I needed the container for storing better coffee. Just used it for a photo prop.

Later, Axlenut


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

From today's paper...

Chocolate milk post workout: A nutritious choice or a big, tall glass of hype? - The Globe and Mail


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Milk macro nutrients are fine post workout, it's the other stuff that I question. You are taking in female cow hormones. Your taking in 250,000 WBC/ml, 25,000 bacteria/ml. She is a fat unhealthy hobbling along suffering beast. Watch the cows as they line up for the two times daily milking, it's a sad sorry sight to see these animals drag tail into a barn to stuff their faces on more grains. Dairy cows are in one word "depressed."

My thoughts on the matter, if it's comes from an animal it should move fast, it should be eating a natural diet, it should be free to do as it pleases until it's snuffed out.

One thing you can expect is the dairy council to spare no expense to sell people on the idea that chocolate milk is the ideal post recovery drink, just like they did for the bone heads chugging whey protein after lifting weights, perhaps to give their kindneys a workout as well.


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

If you can find Rocking Refuel from Shamrock Farms it's the best IMHO. 20 grams of protein. Can be found in most dairy sections of your local grocery store. Very tasty.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

heathb said:


> My thoughts on the matter, if it's comes from an animal it should move fast, it should be eating a natural diet, it should be free to do as it pleases until it's snuffed out.
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> ah yes the "fast animals" "wisdom" in cycling, from the 50s I believe. Don't forget to keep it real, only use one bottle of water on a ride, at most. and don't shower to fast after a ride since it's well known your body will just absorb the water and make you slow.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

heathb said:


> Milk macro nutrients are fine post workout, it's the other stuff that I question. You are taking in female cow hormones. Your taking in 250,000 WBC/ml, 25,000 bacteria/ml. She is a fat unhealthy hobbling along suffering beast. Watch the cows as they line up for the two times daily milking, it's a sad sorry sight to see these animals drag tail into a barn to stuff their faces on more grains. Dairy cows are in one word "depressed."
> 
> My thoughts on the matter, if it's comes from an animal it should move fast, it should be eating a natural diet, it should be free to do as it pleases until it's snuffed out.
> 
> One thing you can expect is the dairy council to spare no expense to sell people on the idea that chocolate milk is the ideal post recovery drink, just like they did for the bone heads chugging whey protein after lifting weights, perhaps to give their kindneys a workout as well.


This^

Don't know about the fast animal part but if your milk is not organic you should panic! Female hormones, antibiotics and steroids are very much a part of the organized milk mafia. There are lots of medical conditions that result from an estrogenic diet, research it!

Most Dairy cows are not grazing free range but stand in pens attached to milking machines for most of their life. Their "diet" is so geared to milk production that leg fractures from osteoporosis happen.

Why do you think lactating mothers are told to avoid certain substances? Anything you put into the system ends up in the milk!
Don't panic if its organic! Support the organic dairies and avoid the other crap.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

jsedlak said:


> what about chocolate milk and some chocolate whey protein?


Bingo. I have found that to be effective.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Hooben said:


> I did some research and the first data I saw was by the dairy counsel. A group that is in place for the soul purpose of selling dairy products. So I knew that something fishy was going on. It's like believing a study on beer by Budweiser.


You obviously didn't get that from PubMed since they only list scholarly journal articles. Wilki had it right try the search below.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?term=chocolate Milk recovery.

Though I do agree with you that you have to be very careful of who funds the research in question.


----------



## mtor (Mar 1, 2007)

RRRoubaix said:


> Since we're discussing TdF (and other) ads, what's up w/ the sudden onslaught of ads pimping chocolate milk as a _recovery drink_??
> That sounds hideous.
> 
> 
> ...


I love chocolate milk, no complains here


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

blakcloud said:


> You obviously didn't get that from PubMed since they only list scholarly journal articles. Wilki had it right try the search below.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?term=chocolate Milk recovery.
> 
> Though I do agree with you that you have to be very careful of who funds the research in question.


Some pretty cool studies found in there. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

heathb said:


> Why not just drink some water, eat some fruit and have some wild caught canned salmon.
> 
> To me milk is disgusting. It's got more than 60 hormones in it, great for fast growing baby cows, but not so great for humans. Plus you got a tit that ain't too far from the *hitter and pee hole slogging around in the mud, fortified with extra mucous and pus. Ride by a dairy farm sometime, you'll have to hold your breath the smell is so bad.


Ride by a dairy? Dude, I'm in Wisconsin. Try not riding by a dairy here. The smell?, they do not call it "dairy air" for nothing. In these parts it's known as the smell of money. If you were to see a modern milking you would see a very sterile process.

The largest bicycle racing series in the country is going on right now in Wisconisn. The Tour of America's Dairyland (ToAD). It's a great event that would not happen without the Wisconsin Milk Marketing Board's support.


----------



## ARE. (Jul 29, 2011)

heathb said:


> She is a fat unhealthy hobbling along suffering beast. Watch the cows as they line up for the two times daily milking, it's a sad sorry sight to see these animals drag tail into a barn to stuff their faces on more grains. Dairy cows are in one word "depressed."


Didn't grow up in farm country, did you? Want to see uncomfortable? Check out a cow that _hasn't _gotten milked.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

ARE. said:


> Didn't grow up in farm country, did you? Want to see uncomfortable? Check out a cow that _hasn't _gotten milked.


The only reason it needs to be milked is because it's calf was stolen from the mom. If the calf was still around to suckle then the mom would be doing just fine. 

Pesonally if I had to chose a milk to drink I'd go with goat milk, as you can feed them a natural diet, they are tough as nails......and most importantly they move kinda fast.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

heathb said:


> Pesonally if I had to chose a milk to drink I'd go with goat milk, as you can feed them a natural diet, they are tough as nails......and most importantly they move kinda fast.


bulls milk might be better for you then.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Cheetahs' milk or go home.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

qatarbhoy said:


> Cheetahs' milk or go home.


I don't disagree with your sentiment, but have you ever tried to milk a cheetah? There's a reason that stuff costs as much as it does.

_Not_ the easiest way to pay for college...


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*Chocolate milk no better*



cnskate said:


> I think it's supposed to be the perfect 4:1 carbs to protein, plus some chocolate antioxidants to boot. Does everything have to be a conspiracy?


I don't buy the perfect ratio. That was invented by someone trying to sell their recovery food and then they faked up a small sample study to hype it. There is no theoretical reason for a magic ratio and our digestive systems didn't evolve on some optimal balance.

For recovery, eating food is good. Make sure that it includes lots of carbs, protein and antioxidants. Dairy products are a good start on that. Add some fruit. 

Super foods are a marketing invention.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Perfect ratio*



Chainstay said:


> I don't buy the perfect ratio. That was invented by someone trying to sell their recovery food and then they faked up a small sample study to hype it. There is no theoretical reason for a magic ratio and our digestive systems didn't evolve on some optimal balance.
> 
> For recovery, eating food is good. Make sure that it includes lots of carbs, protein and antioxidants. Dairy products are a good start on that. Add some fruit.
> 
> Super foods are a marketing invention.


You are right about the "perfect ratio" but have the wrong sequence of events. Somebody did a study that compared pure carbs with a 4/1 carb/protein ratio, and showed that recovery was better with some protein in the mix. What they didn't do was study a range of ratios to find out which ratio was the best. With that one study in hand, dozens of "magic recovery drinks" were brought to market. Why do more studies when you can market the heck out of the one you have?


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

There is data that Chocolate milk is effective as a post workout recovery beverage.

Carbohydrate-Protein Intake and Recovery from Endurance Exer... : Current Sports Medicine Reports

http://faculty.css.edu/tboone2/asep/JEPonlineDecember2011_Pritchett.pdf

- Google Scholar

I have not picked them all apart individually (yet....the list of want to read is getting long).

But, it does seem to be effective. Especially in resistance training studies. See the work of Tipton and Phillips.

Additionally, I will be doing a clinical trial comparing Chocolate milk to iso-nitrogenous protein powder and an calorie, fat and flavor matched non-protein placebo on 14 weeks of resistance training in college aged minimally resistance trained males. Data collection begins this fall. Primary outcomes include LBM change (DXA), strength change (BP, LP, Grip), circumference, and makers of well being. We may also measure multiple blood markers if we can find additional funding support to purchase the assays.


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

jmitro said:


> I've been seeing fatfree chocolate milk promoted as a recovery drink.
> 
> I'm not a nutritionist, but it seems like way too many fat calories to drink regular chocolate milk. I think a product specially designed for recovery would be a better choice.....


Soy is not quite on par with bovine milk for recovery:

http://207.65.154.197/consumers/pdf/Wilkinson_AJCN_2007.pdf

Consumption of fat-free fluid milk after resistance exercise promotes greater lean mass accretion than does consumption of soy or carbohydrate in young, novice, male weightlifters

and.......

Milk ingestion stimulates net muscle pr... [Med Sci Sports Exerc. 2006] - PubMed - NCBI here is the whole article:

http://chua2.fiu.edu/faculty/kalmand/HUN6248/ppp/MSSE Whole Milk stimulates MPS Elliott 4-2006.pdf

Fat in milk in this study was beneficial to MPS......


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

Hooben said:


> I did some research and the first data I saw was by the dairy counsel. A group that is in place for the soul purpose of selling dairy products. So I knew that something fishy was going on. It's like believing a study on beer by Budweiser.


Not necessarily.

Good researchers do good research independent of who funds them. The funding institute can do what ever the heck they want with the data, but the published data is (usually) up to par and peer review. That does not guarantee there is no conflict of interest but if you are caught doing that ('fixing' your data), your career is pretty much over.


----------



## thabreit (Jun 29, 2012)

It works good i use low fat chocolate milk alot if im going somewhere after the gym and just need something quick and cheap if i didnt bring anything. You have your protein sugers some fats to help replenish what was lost.


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

jsedlak said:


> what about chocolate milk and some chocolate whey protein?



Depending on the dose of milk, you may be ingesting more protein than you 'need'. During the post exercise period, the data suggests that you only 'need' about 17 - 25g of quality protein and approximately 1.2g/kg/h to maximize glycogen re-synthesis rates. 

And.....according to Jeukendrup, the 3:1 or 4:1 ratio is 'real' ish.....based upon the data summarized in this figure and how much LBM you have (and have used during the exercise bout)


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

BacDoc said:


> This^
> 
> Don't know about the fast animal part but if your milk is not organic you should panic! Female hormones, antibiotics and steroids are very much a part of the organized milk mafia. There are lots of medical conditions that result from an estrogenic diet, research it!
> 
> ...


While I don't follow the literature very closely in this regard, from what I gather, if you are in good health, and have a well functioning gut, the 'stuff' that you fear in your post should be both in low concentration in the milk we consume and not enter the systemic circulation in amounts that we should be concerned about when consumed in 'moderation.'

We should be more afraid of the long term effects of Bpa that is in the water and other 'estrogen mimicers' that we ingest and are exposed to no mater what we do.

If you and heathb have relevant literature, please post it. I am always open to learning more and opposing views.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*The conspiracy*



sdeeer said:


> Good researchers do good research independent of who funds them. The funding institute can do what ever the heck they want with the data, but the published data is (usually) up to par and peer review. That does not guarantee there is no conflict of interest but if you are caught doing that ('fixing' your data), your career is pretty much over.


Apparently you haven't been reading the popular press/web sites. Climatologists are all on the take to promote global warming. Epidemiologists are all on the take to promote vaccines. Biologists, geologists, geneticists etc. are all on the take to promote evolution. They're all on the take!

This makes a much more intellectually satisfying argument than accepting how science actually works along with the honest data that is presented. You will be waiting a LONG time for the anti-milk folks to come up with peer reviewed studies. They don't need no stinkin' peer reviewed studies. After all, those guys are on the take.

Just so there is no doubt on my views (and the sarcasm above) I actually do believe in science, having lived it for an entire career. It appears that most people do not.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

my favorite post-ride beverage is a tall, frosted glass filled with raw milk and two scoops of Haagen Dazs chocolate ice cream.

or a margarita.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

My preference is a milkshake made with 6 oz Kefir (a drinkable fat-free yogurt), 6 oz 0% milk and small scoop of whey isolate.


----------



## designair (Jul 8, 2005)

jsedlak said:


> what about chocolate milk and some chocolate whey protein?


What I drink, but a recovery - protein / carb mix., and it tastes great!


----------



## iceman15951 (Jul 5, 2012)

scottma said:


> I have always heard that sugar is better than HFCS?? Honestly never have done a ton of research on it. I suppose its one of "those" topics.


I think sucrose is getting mixed up with sucralose here. Sucrose is sugar. Just plain sugar. HFCS is not good for you, but that low fat chocolate milk contains Sucralose, which is an artificial sweetener. Recent studies have found Sucralose to be a carcinogen (causes cancer), I would avoid it all all costs.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

HFCS is simply a mixture of fructose (AKA "fruit sugar") and glucose, about 60/40%. Many fruits have higher percentages of fructose than that. Sucrose is 50/50% fructose and glucose. Nothing at all wrong with HFCS in moderation.


----------



## Roarau (Jul 3, 2012)

Dark chocolate almond milk is where it is at, I drink a few of these a week and sometimes mix them with other powders. High in calcium and protein (depending on the brand).


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Cancer?*



iceman15951 said:


> Recent studies have found Sucralose to be a carcinogen (causes cancer)


Not according to the National Cancer Insitute. Have you got a literature citation to back up this claim?


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

The Nestle's Nesquik just lists the ingredient as "sugar". I assume this is ok?

INGREDIENTS: LOWFAT MILK WITH VITAMIN A PALMITATE AND VITAMIN D3 ADDED, SUGAR, LESS THAN 2% OF COCOA PROCESSED WITH ALKALI, CALCIUM CARBONATE, CELLULOSE GEL, NATURAL AND ARTIFICIAL FLAVORS, SALT, CARRAGEENAN, CELLULOSE GUM.


----------



## iceman15951 (Jul 5, 2012)

Kerry Irons said:


> Not according to the National Cancer Insitute. Have you got a literature citation to back up this claim?


I apologize, Kerry Irons you are right. It is not a carcinogen, though it does contain Chlorine which is still very bad. Sorry about the misinformation, thanks for getting my facts straight.


----------



## elvispresley2k (Jul 4, 2004)

The nutritionist researcher which I'm acquainted recommends one of these within 30 minutes of exercise. (And if you're not exercising again within 24 hours, don't bother.)


Chocolate Milk (12 oz)
Ensure
Nut butter and jelly sandwich (2 tbsp each) with 16 oz sports drink
Deli sandwich (meat, cheese, veggies, whole grain bread)
bagel, banana, 1 tbsp nut butter
1.5 cup cereal with 1 cup skim milk


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Chlorine*



iceman15951 said:


> I apologize, Kerry Irons you are right. It is not a carcinogen, though it does contain Chlorine which is still very bad. Sorry about the misinformation, thanks for getting my facts straight.


You mean like the chlorine in table salt? Or the chlorine that disinfects most city water supplies? Or maybe you're talking about the chlorine in the PVC that we sit on in some car seats.

The fact that a compound contains chlorine is not meaningful. The specific toxicological properties of compounds are meaningful. The no effect threshold for sucralose for a 150 lb person is 100 grams per day.

I'm not pushing sucralose as I am not really a fan of artificial sweetners, but there is no reason to fear this product simply because it "contains chlorine."


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Kerry Irons said:


> The fact that a compound contains chlorine is not meaningful. The specific toxicological properties of compounds are meaningful... there is no reason to fear this product simply because it "contains chlorine."


Check it: The human body is 0.17% chlorine by mass.


----------



## durianrider (Sep 26, 2009)

Dairy is full of somatic cells aka PUS!

Dairy is for baby cows. Not grown adult cyclists...

drink some organic choc soy, rice, oat, almond milk etc. Better yet neck some quality organic fruit juice.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

durianrider said:


> ...Dairy is for baby cows. Not grown adult cyclists...
> 
> drink some organic choc soy, rice, oat, almond milk etc. Better yet neck some quality organic fruit juice.


I don't think soy plants and almond trees produce their seeds for the benefit of grown adult cyclists either, yet we eat them anyway.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

durianrider said:


> Dairy is full of somatic cells aka PUS!
> 
> Dairy is for baby cows. Not grown adult cyclists...
> 
> drink some organic choc soy, rice, oat, almond milk etc. Better yet neck some quality organic fruit juice.


does being a vegan deprive one of the ability to read through a thread and see if the sub-topic has been covered already?


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

RRRoubaix said:


> Since we're discussing TdF (and other) ads, what's up w/ the sudden onslaught of ads pimping chocolate milk as a _recovery drink_??
> That sounds hideous.
> Last thing I need is something thick and phlemmy!


I know a time trialist that drinks it for recovery. I started using it and it's quite refreshing. You're drinking it AFTER your ride, so plegm (or mouth snot) is not an issue.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

Chainstay said:


> I don't buy the perfect ratio. That was invented by someone trying to sell their recovery food and then they faked up a small sample study to hype it. There is no theoretical reason for a magic ratio and our digestive systems didn't evolve on some optimal balance.
> 
> For recovery, eating food is good. Make sure that it includes lots of carbs, protein and antioxidants. Dairy products are a good start on that. Add some fruit.
> 
> Super foods are a marketing invention.


After a hard ride the last thing I want to do is whip up a meal. I'll go with the Hersheys syrup and a tall glass of 1% milk, a shower, and then the lunch.


----------

